# E60M5 Interlagos Blue



## TJS///M3 (Sep 13, 2004)

I've been trying to find an E46 M3 near me with cinnamon to go and have a look for myself, but so far I havent found any that are nearer than 1.5 - 2 hrs away (and yes, I'm tempted to go and look). There are a few on ebay with cinnamon to look at pictures... but I really need to see it in person to confirm if it goes on the order sheet  

Anyone with cinnamon want to take a few higher rez pictures for us poor people on the fence?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

You absolutely need to see it in person. It's stunning!


----------



## cafortier (Jul 11, 2004)

TJS///M3 said:


> I've been trying to find an E46 M3 near me with cinnamon to go and have a look for myself, but so far I havent found any that are nearer than 1.5 - 2 hrs away (and yes, I'm tempted to go and look). There are a few on ebay with cinnamon to look at pictures... but I really need to see it in person to confirm if it goes on the order sheet
> 
> Anyone with cinnamon want to take a few higher rez pictures for us poor people on the fence?


I've seen it in person (on an Oxford Green II exterior) and it's really nice. A bit brighter and less orange than Terracotta in the X3. The color is not throughout though, in that the carpet and dash are black - the accent pieces are what are Cinnamon.

http://m3.madrussian.net/gallery.shtml
http://www.m3supercar.com/e46interior.html

Chris


----------



## cafortier (Jul 11, 2004)

Went to the dealer today to get some pictures of the Interlagos blue sample. It was a bright, but cloudy and rainy day outside and I didn't take the pictures, so it's still hard to tell how this color really looks. I'm still not convinced it's a good choice.

The wet one is on top of a Mystic Blue M3 Coupe.

Update: The one with the hand is inside on top of a LeMans Blue X5 4.8is

Chris


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

cafortier said:


> Went to the dealer today to get some pictures of the Interlagos blue sample. It was a bright, but cloudy and rainy day outside and I didn't take the pictures, so it's still hard to tell how this color really looks. I'm still not convinced it's a good choice.
> 
> The wet one is on top of a Mystic Blue M3 Coupe.
> 
> Chris


 Dude you are the man! I love it personally, can't wait to get a whole car in that color.


----------



## TJS///M3 (Sep 13, 2004)

cafortier said:


> Went to the dealer today to get some pictures of the Interlagos blue sample. It was a bright, but cloudy and rainy day outside and I didn't take the pictures, so it's still hard to tell how this color really looks. I'm still not convinced it's a good choice.
> 
> The wet one is on top of a Mystic Blue M3 Coupe.
> 
> ...


Ok, so it looks darker than the mystic blue, which is fine with me since I liked both mystic blue and carbon black. I still need to go and have a look at a cinnamon interior, so I'll have a look at the color sample at the same time. But, from your pictures, I am liking it alot. Thanks for putting up the shots.


----------



## cafortier (Jul 11, 2004)

This looks a lot like Interlagos on an M6 no less. 

http://www.carfreaks.net/gallery/m6_e63_spy


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

cafortier said:


> This looks a lot like Interlagos on an M6 no less.
> 
> http://www.carfreaks.net/gallery/m6_e63_spy


 I saw that yesterday... had to get a towel to clean up the mess I made.  :rofl:

That is the best color evar, I stand by that!


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Hey Chris - think you can make this Imola Red for me... :eeps: Thanks!



webguy330i said:


> Here's a CSL I colorized...


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Sure dude! =)

Based off this pic I found:









PS'd:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> Sure dude! =)


I have a vision of this in my garage... :bigpimp:


----------



## cafortier (Jul 11, 2004)

Chris330Ci said:


> I have a vision of this in my garage... :bigpimp:


I wish it looked that good in reality! Imola is a non-metallic, much flatter color and doesn't have that reflectivity.

Didn't BMW do a Ruby Red Metallic at one point in the past? That would look sweet on the M3 and would be my first choice.

Chris


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

cafortier said:


> I wish it looked that good in reality! Imola is a non-metallic, much flatter color and doesn't have that reflectivity.
> 
> Didn't BMW do a Ruby Red Metallic at one point in the past? That would look sweet on the M3 and would be my first choice.
> 
> Chris


 C'mon now, that's with 4 coats of zaino under a p21s job.


----------

